# primobolan depot ???



## WFC2010 (Jan 16, 2010)

bros,is this primobolan that sterobolic sale legit? i never see that amps and boxes!
sterobolic.com - buy PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT-SCHERING (Methenolone Enanthate ) online
i want to get 50 amps for my next cycle.
what do you say?
thanks


----------



## weldingman (Jan 16, 2010)

Your good to go, some of my buddy's here at the dungeon on the east coast use the exact same thing from Schering and love it. Me personally I dont like primo. It dont do what I take gear for. To mild for me.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 16, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> bros,is this primobolan that sterobolic sale legit? i never see that amps and boxes!
> sterobolic.com - buy PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT-SCHERING (Methenolone Enanthate ) online
> i want to get 50 amps for my next cycle.
> what do you say?
> thanks




i like primo,but you need 1 amp a day almost and for cycle you need 50-70 amos and its come real expensive...


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Post a source, awesome.


----------



## littleguy82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm new here obviously. I see you posted somewhere to buy something from. Is that allowed on this site?? I've been burned my last 3 times out and I'm becoming desperate. ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Jan 23, 2010)

littleguy82 said:


> I'm new here obviously. I see you posted somewhere to buy something from. Is that allowed on this site?? I've been burned my last 3 times out and I'm becoming desperate. ANY help would be appreciated.



Burned 3 times ? if that's true and they were online sources email me and i'll expose the scammers on my blog.

Finding real sources online is soo easy these days you should have tried in the late 90s 

S.B.C

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog.

( Google SoreButtCheeks to find it )


----------



## littleguy82 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks! I'll take a look at your site


----------



## downtown (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG why would someone pay these prices??? Thats like 150bucks a gram, when it only cost 8-12 bucks a gram for the company to make it.  BTW i wouldnt trust any place that still sells BD, they got busted back in 2007 and gave names.  Just saying.


----------



## Ric.n.Cal (Jan 24, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i like primo,but you need 1 amp a day almost and for cycle you need 50-70 amos and its come real expensive...


 
  Trying front loading the Primo at 1000mgs for the first two weeks.  This will increase the the plasma levels quickly.  After the two weeks run it at 500 or 600mg


----------

